# driftwood



## tinytim1458 (6 Sep 2011)

hope you can help. 
My wife has a thing about wanting to make her something out of driftwood, the only problem is locating it of course. 
Does anyone know of any beaches in the southwest of england that are a great spot for picking up pieces of driftwood. I don't yet know how big pieces are that i need but after drying them out i should get an idea. She has not specified what she wants but is trying to give a room a beach type feeling with things made out of driftwood as well as the colours of the walls and the prints she has bought. If anyone can come up with some good locations that would be a great help. Maybe even the closer to me the better but not totally a problem as she has family further south towards devon and cornwall might be able to visit them once or twice a year maybe more. 
Thanks tim


----------



## Mark A (7 Sep 2011)

We sometimes get driftwood washed up on the beaches of the Gower, mainly after a storm or spring tides. People sell it on ebay too - expensive though for bits of flotsam and jetsam.


----------



## TheTiddles (7 Sep 2011)

mark aspin":3ka0sv1m said:


> We sometimes get driftwood washed up on the beaches of the Gower, mainly after a storm or spring tides. People sell it on ebay too - expensive though for bits of flotsam and jetsam.



It's more likely to be flotsam then jetsam.

Ok, I'm a pedant.

In general, people pick up lots of "driftwood" and take it home, it's normally bits of old pine pallet with nails sticking out and smelling of fishy diesel, not quite what you're thinking of I guess, some lovely silvery oak or teak planks, I think that's pretty rare.

Aidan


----------



## barkwindjammer (7 Sep 2011)

If you have woodland nearby, and access (blagging) to 

a: a chainsaw
b: a hand power planer
c: sand, grit,shot blasting services
then make your own, 
paint/wash with this stuff
http://www.amazon.co.uk/BONSAI-LIME-SUL ... 562&sr=8-1

treat this elixir with respect-it bites (and stinks for a short period)
good luck, and mind an post the pics :wink:


----------



## andersonec (7 Sep 2011)

Depends how large a piece you need, there is a company in England somewhere (man and wife team) who import the stuff from N. Zealand and it costs silly money. 
If it doesn't need to be white then try somewhere that does tropical fish and get some timber from a peat bog, that can be quite attractive but is dark brown.

(paint/wash with this stuff. http://www.amazon.co.uk/BONSAI-LIME-SULPHUR)
Your Lime Sulpher will have to be refreshed every year or so.


----------



## tinytim1458 (8 Sep 2011)

Thanks guys a lot of help.
Tim


----------



## alan2001 (8 Sep 2011)

barkwindjammer":1j9ukr48 said:


> If you have woodland nearby, and access (blagging) to
> 
> a: a chainsaw
> b: a hand power planer
> ...


LOL... so you're suggesting he just goes and chops down a whole tree - probably belonging to someone else - and then _makes _it look like driftwood? 

you forgot to suggest a pickup truck or trailer to get it all home.


----------

